# Snowboarding Pictures



## JimmyO (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey guys!

Ive been into taking pictures for the last few years with only point and shot cameras. After my friend got a Rebel Xti i got really jealose, haha. So i asked for a DSLR for my birthday (Feb 1st). And sure enough at the end of the day after i thought i wouldnt get a camera, my dad slung a Nikon D40x around my neck! I was soooo happy! Ive taken well over a thousand pictures in the last few days! I'm really into sports photography of myself and my buds doing things like mountain biking, snowboarding and other things of that nature.

Anyway, I'm going on a ski trip with my school next weekend and would like some pointers on shooting on the slopes. A few minutes ago i bought a screw on fisheye lens (52mm thread) for the 18-55mm lens that came with my camera. I cant wait to use this to get some cool shot of hitting rails and jumps!

 I currently do NOT have a camera bag to carry it around in. If you guys have any suggestion that would be great. I only need something that will hold the camera with MAYBE an extra lens and be able to ride with and not get in way, i.e. back pack. It also has to be stylish and compact. So basicly just something to keep the camera safe and try while snowboarding and biking.

Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## jlykins (Feb 6, 2008)

You should check out the slingshot 100. http://products.lowepro.com/product/SlingShot-100-AW,2034,4.htm


----------



## MarcusM (Feb 6, 2008)

Have fun on the trip, post some snowboarding shots, I'm a snowboarder myself!


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks guys!

I like everything about that bag except the fact that i need one that has 2 straps and a clip across the front to its stay against my body when going over things

I'll make sure to post some pics!

Not sure if anyone here has any experiance but...

Can i use a the fisheye i bought for my camera with my camcorder using an adapter like this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/34mm-to-52mm-St...eZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks again


----------



## MarcusM (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't know much about lenses yet, so I'll leave that to the more knowledgeable posters, but I found this thread from another forum which may have some useful info for you. Actually, I'm thinking about getting a bag to be able to take camera gear snowboarding now too, glad you posted this, I'll have to add that to my "wishlist"

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=239161


----------



## MarcusM (Feb 6, 2008)

*Here you go: The Dakine looks pretty sweet!

Burton AK 29L Zoom Pack*







*Dakine Sequence*


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 6, 2008)

I would go with that bag if it was smaller. Im not just there to take pictures, i wanna ride most of the time. But i want sumtin that makes it easy to whip out my camera and snap a few quick shots and get on my way quickly.

I just found the site http://www.snowperception.com/
They got TONS of good info.


----------



## jedithebomber (Feb 7, 2008)

If you don't have to carry around many lenses maby try a cheap inexpensive holster bag. Attach it to your belt, and you camera is within easy reach when you need it.


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 7, 2008)

For better or worse i dropped about 11 bucks on a 52mm to 34mm adapter so i can use the fisheye i ordered on my camcorder as well. I of course don't expect and then better than O.K quality already from using it on my d40x. And the guys from snowperception said that it will be even worse on my camcorder after the reducer/adapter, but thats ok. Im not filming the x-games here, just want something fun for my friends and i to play around with.


----------



## CJL (Feb 7, 2008)

i have the lowe pro sling shot and its perfect for hitting the mountain.  i just used it out in utah on my trip.  when your ready to get on the lift just un clip the side clip and swing it around to the front to get on the lift to access the camera.  you don't even have to take it off.  its weather resistant too which is nice.  i took quite a few diggers in the pow and covered the bag with snow and all was good.   i have mine packed with 3 lenses a speedlight my d200 and film body.  i packed lighter when i hit the mountain but i can fit most all my gear in it.


----------



## Double H (Feb 7, 2008)

I just got a Slingshot 300. You mentioned you wanted something that you allows quick camera draw - this is it. You simply sling it around to the front, and whip it out!


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys!

I think i will go with this bag. Im not gonna buy it just yet. Im gonna wait till my parent agree to get one for me. Untill then ill just use my regular snowboard backpack. Any suggestion with wrapping the camera with something while its in the bag?


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 7, 2008)

Does anyone here use charcoal hand warmers to keep their batteries warm?


----------

